# no number on this tip yet so, TIP #X



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

Simple, cheap and very handy table for all sorts of uses. This one happens to be a small and easily portable fish cleaning table. Made from a yard sale geriatric walker and a scrap of Starboard that has been laying around here for a long time. I've used walkers to make stands for various power tools and an adjustable bench for sighting in rifles.

These walker can often be bought for 3-5 dollars.


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

Never thought about using a walker as a frame.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Yepper....I'm always looking at yard sales/flea markets/good will % salvation army stores fer ideas to make junk!!!


----------



## FishinSpot (Oct 16, 2007)

Nice. I literally just gave away a walker, toilet seat walker looking thingy, and a shower seat about 3 hours ago. Nice reuse there! Ill have to remember that.


----------



## murfpcola (Aug 28, 2012)

Great idea! They weigh nothing also.


----------



## Skeeterdone (Jun 21, 2014)

old ironing board works well too!!


----------



## Flounderpounder (Oct 3, 2007)

Nice! Simple and functional! I like the ironing board idea too!

I use an old gas grill (the kind with 2 side shelves). I removed the old worn out grill body and parts and use a piece of plywood (to be replaced by starboard someday) spanning the shelves. I even had a spare rattle can in "inventory" so the grill got a fresh paint job! Nice and light, good working height, and even has wheels! Doesn't fold up like yours though, but it cost nada!


----------



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

*I forgot to add this'un.*



The top comes off with a couple of bolts w/ wingnuts. When you fold the walker, the table top slips down inside for easy storage.
These little tables have 5-8" of height adjustment so you can put the table top where it is most comfortable for you. Additionally, they are really strong
and stable.


----------



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

*Bought another walker for a buck today.*

I haven't totally made up mind what it will become yet. I might make another "High Chair"/sit down spotting tower to use when I am walking oyster bars looking for Redfish. I can make it tall enough so my butt will be sitting 4 feet off the bar. If I were younger, I could stand on it but, at my age, I can't take the chance.

It could become a seat for a stand up paddle board if someone were so inclined.


When you buy a walker like this, make sure it is aluminum.


----------

